# Question for any virtual pipe organ users



## b_elliott (Dec 24, 2021)

Last evening I downloaded the beta version of the Sweelinq virtual pipe organ.

I so far have been able to get the software to open as standalone, but not able to use the software as a vst instrument inside my DAW (Reaper).

I understand from Sweelinq its software can be used with one's pipe organ console (hardware).

My current set-up is limited to: DAW (Reaper), midi files, 25-note M-audio keyboard I use for step input and a Win10 pc. No organ console.

Is there a way to use this software inside one's DAW as a virtual instrument (i.e., I can play keyboards inside Reaper without any hardware.)? Can the same be achieved with the Sweelinq virtual pipe organ; or, is it playable only with an organ console?

I would appreciate any direction from the vi community regarding this since I am stumped for now.

Best, Bill

ps. For the curious, a basic intro video of the Sweelinq software using a pipe organ console set-up.


----------

